# Ideas for dish please



## p.g (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey guys

At college we've been asked to produce a 2 course meal for an elderly couple in which one of the couple has alzeimers (sp?). The dish has to be simple to cook and be very nutritous. And taste good of course. At the moment, ive decided to have a pan fried salmon fillet with the skin brushed with tarragon oil, on some spinach with cream. Just need somthing a bit extra to make the dish complete. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I had to do a similar thing for my nutrition class in culinary.

You need to keep in mind:
-The Health Factor: typically lowsalt, lowfat, lots of veg and fiber, or doctors orders
-The Seasoning/Flavoring: Food needs to be agressivly seasoned, but not offensive to picky diners.
-Texture: Needs to be soft, so lots of purees and "overcooked" startches and veggies.
-Ease of Eating: The hand tremors and arthritis are common problems for the elderly so food needs easy to cut/eat and neat.


Back to your menu:

I was thinking that a brown rice pilaf would be nice (use short grain rice for its stickyness). Olive oil, bouqet garni, onions/shallot, some garlic maybe...

I would change your the method of your salmon to pouching. Just hit your court bouilon heavily with tarragon and fennel fronds if you have then lying around. Sauce is optional...


If your doing dessert, go with a nice bread (using whole wheat bread) pudding made extra gooey. Cinnamon, dried fruit, maybe a lemony creme anglaise poured over it at the table...

You could even go a toffe like direction by making the custard with brown sugar or piloncillo, a little brown butter, and throw a little caramel into the molds before filling them.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

She loved turkey and dressing (but couldn't remember she ordered it or even liked it) 

I'd make slow roasted tender root veggies. Definitely good with Salmon and spinach. Parsnips, Turnips, Rutabagas, thin skinned small potatoes tossed with olive oil, fresh parsley and a little s&p. 

April


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, 

Considering they are elderly people, i would suggest that you choose a lean fish and not a salmon and poach it in a nice fish stock (well infused with vegetables) or steam it. White the fish you could serve a nice tomato couli (but dont put too much garlic and onions). 

As siding, you can choose steamed rice or potato. Whereas for the vegetables choose what you feel, maybe fruit vegetables or even root vegetables, but remember cook them well, as the digesstive system of elderly people, does often not funtion that well anymore as yours does. 

to start the meal maybe a light soup. 

When cooking for old people, always be aware of their physical conditions, also remember not all of them have still proper teeth, therefore as chefs lets keep our older generation happy with healthy food and easy to be digested food. 

good luck


----------

